# Sponsor



## Ginevra65 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Immaginate uno sponsor per il forum, non necessariamente reale.


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Dicembre 2022)

Miele Ambrosoli.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Miele Ambrosoli.


Perché appiccicoso e sdolcinato?


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Immaginate uno sponsor per il forum, non necessariamente reale.


Gaviscon
E preparazione H


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Studio associato avvocati ....con tutte le storie di corna che ci sono raccontate qua dentro avrebbero un bel pacchetto di eventuali clienti


----------



## oriente70 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Banca Mediolanum  .


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Gaviscon
> E preparazione H


Miiii ti è rimasto il cinghiale sullo stomaco


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Miiii ti è rimasto il cinghiale sullo stomaco


Magari  sto andando avanti a verdure ultimamente e sto benissimo 
Io


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Banca Mediolanum  .


Per il bastone o per il cerchio?


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Magari  sto andando avanti a verdure ultimamente e sto benissimo
> Io


Anche io in preparazione delle feste


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Anche io in preparazione delle feste


Tanto non mangerò neanche a Natale


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Tanto non mangerò neanche a Natale


E va beh, e fallo uno strappo!


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E va beh, e fallo uno strappo!


Qualcosa farò, certo, ma con moderazione


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Qualcosa farò, certo, ma con moderazione


Pandoro con panna


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Pandoro con panna


@danny mi manderà qualche maledizione
Ma non amo i dolci tradizionali  panettone, pandoro, torrone, e roba varia… 
Un bel tiramisù (senza uova, glutine e lattosio), per me è il massimo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Banca Mediolanum  .


Siii....
Io adoravo Ennio...e adesso va beh c è massimo...
Va bene uguale...


----------



## Vera (5 Dicembre 2022)




----------



## perplesso (5 Dicembre 2022)

spiegazione?


----------



## Lostris (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Un bel tiramisù (senza uova, glutine e lattosio)


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> View attachment 10729





Lostris ha detto:


> View attachment 10729


Eh lo so


----------



## Ulisse (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Un bel tiramisù (senza uova, glutine e lattosio)


insomma spolveri la teglia di alluminio con il cacao ed hai fatto


----------



## omicron (6 Dicembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> insomma spolveri la teglia di alluminio con il cacao ed hai fatto


Perché? Esistono gli alimenti sostitutivi, non sei informato


----------



## oriente70 (6 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Per il bastone o per il cerchio?


Mica era un domatore .


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Mica era un domatore .


mah


----------



## oriente70 (8 Dicembre 2022)

Può andare?


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Può andare?


Molto meglio, dietro la felicità si cela sempre il biscottone di Banderas


----------



## omicron (8 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Molto meglio, dietro la felicità si cela sempre il biscottone di Banderas


Rosita


----------



## oriente70 (8 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Molto meglio, dietro la felicità si cela sempre il biscottone di Banderas


Non ricordo se si chiamava flauto o zupposo o erano fette biscottate


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Dicembre 2022)

Era un biscottone inzupposo


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Rosita







Rosita non voleva il biscottone, voleva qualcoda di leggero


----------

